# BattlePro for iOS - Testers Wanted



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Feb 2016)

I'm in the process of making some updates to the app, and prior to releasing it to the general public I am looking for a few willing volunteers to help test. You need an iOS device (iPhone, iPad or iPod), and the TestFlight app installed.

If you're interested, please send me a PM with the email address I can use to register you for testing. (It's an Apple requirement.)


Cheers and thanks
Mike


----------

